# Goodbye PACOM



## AWP (Jun 2, 2018)

Interesting rename of a major command. I kind of like it. I think we're kidding ourselves if we say it has nothing to do with China, but leaders have to play the game.

INDOPACOM, it is: US Pacific Command gets renamed



> Defense Secretary Jim Mattis announced Wednesday that U.S. Pacific Command would now be called U.S. Indo-Pacific Command, in the latest move to counter Chinese economic and military pressure in the region.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 2, 2018)

Mattis also said recently that he is having the Navy re-engineer the deployment schedules, because they are so predictable and our potential adversaries will know exactly what ships and what fleets are in what region.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2018)

Still too many 4-star commands.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 2, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Mattis also said recently that he is having the Navy re-engineer the deployment schedules, because they are so predictable and our potential adversaries will know exactly what ships and what fleets are in what region.


Probably running low on ship captains too


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2018)

How does renaming counter anything? The geographical delineations are still the same and, I assume, the Chinese have always been able to read basic maps on Wikipedia.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> How does renaming counter anything? The geographical delineations are still the same and, I assume, the Chinese have always been able to read basic maps on Wikipedia.



Who knows what the Chinese can do...they invent islands and claim half the western Pacific as territorial waters....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Who knows what the Chinese can do...they invent islands and claim half the western Pacific as territorial waters....



Who's stopping them though?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Who's stopping them though?


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CDG (Jun 3, 2018)

#BringBackOurIslands


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Who's stopping them though?



The same people who stop anyone anymore:  the US.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2018)

The only good that can come of this is that maybe now USARPAC can get a new unit patch, one that doesn't look like it was created by a 10-year-old using Microsoft Paint.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> The same people who stop anyone anymore:  the US.



That's going well then.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> The only good that can come of this is that maybe now USARPAC can get a new unit patch, one that doesn't look like it was created by a 10-year-old using Microsoft Paint.


Worse then the banana boat?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> That's going well then.



Anyone else who thinks they can do better is welcome to step up.  Keeping China out of everyone's back yard in the Pacific is expensive and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Worse then the banana boat?


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VifGzLATn...A1sqc/w1200-h630-p-k-no-nu/USARPAC-medres.jpg


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Anyone else who thinks they can do better is welcome to step up.  Keeping China out of everyone's back yard in the Pacific is expensive and potentially dangerous.



My point is, you can't say the US is stopping them when the US is doing very little about it. Personally I think that ship has sailed- China isn't leaving and sanctions can't be put on them so, I hope China enjoys their new islands.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 4, 2018)

So real talk...outside of crossing the Indian ocean...do we ever cruise it just to cruise it?


----------



## CQB (Jun 4, 2018)

Sometimes a good finger in the eye works. 

310 Chinese Riot Victims Back Home   -- china.org.cn


----------



## AWP (Jun 4, 2018)

USARPAC's patch looks like someone from COSCOM wants to be a Marine.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 4, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> My point is, you can't say the US is stopping them when the US is doing very little about it. Personally I think that ship has sailed- China isn't leaving and sanctions can't be put on them so, I hope China enjoys their new islands.



I don't know that anyone has said that we have stopped them.  The US cruising around and doing FONOPS is a huge deal, though.  It does not make the islands go away, but the Chinese will think twice about being overly aggressive, especially about staking more "these are our waters" claims.  If SECDEF Mattis gets his way and has the Navy create a less-than-predictable deployment schedule, Chinese intelligence will be quite busy having to worry about where were are and what we are doing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VifGzLATn...A1sqc/w1200-h630-p-k-no-nu/USARPAC-medres.jpg



Always like this version of the Army PACOM patch;


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 5, 2018)

Can you get your knife away from my country please. It's blocking the view.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Can you get your knife away from my country please. It's blocking the view.


Just impliment knife control, and "poof" no more patches.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 5, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Just impliment knife control, and "poof" no more patches.



I can't tell if you're having a go...


----------



## Gunz (Jun 5, 2018)

It's a lightning bolt knife. Therefore it cannot be defeated by man.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I can't tell if you're having a go...


I'll make it easy for you.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 5, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Can you get your knife away from my country please. It's blocking the view.



I'm sorry, the knife is in international waters.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 5, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> I'm sorry, the knife is in international waters.




Alright China.


----------



## CQB (Jun 7, 2018)

...as in China plate?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 7, 2018)

CQB said:


> ...as in China plate?



Haha I love having someone else around who can see my incredibly obscure references.


----------



## CQB (Jun 7, 2018)

Sweet as cuz!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> USARPAC's patch looks like someone from COSCOM wants to be a Marine.



Good O'l leaning shit house.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2018)

The French are upping their game in the SCS:

The French Navy Stands Up to China

Same thing, different source since WSJ can be hinky:

France challenges China's dominance in South China Sea | Philstar.com


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2018)

The press is citing this as a "challenge" to China?  One French surveillance frigate?  What's that got on it like two small cannons?  I'm sure the Chinese are terrified.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> The press is citing this as a "challenge" to China?  One French surveillance frigate?  What's that got on it like two small cannons?  I'm sure the Chinese are terrified.


You have to start somewhere somehow.
Flying a single plane near an island doesn't seem like much, but it pisses the Chinese off, and that makes me happy.


----------

